# DesignCrowd Forum



## Alex (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to point you all to the DesignCrowd Forum. This is our new forum for all designers, or even the wannabes (I'm one too). At this forum, you can discuss anything dealing with design, whether its graphic design, web design, applications, favorite designs, wanted designs.. ect.. Go wild guys! 


DesignCrowd Forum


----------



## Gate~Won (Jan 5, 2002)

right up my alley...imma peep it out


----------



## Nummi (Jan 10, 2002)

No one is going to this forum.  CMON !


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2002)

well, the if i am not a one, then i must be a two or more because i know i'm not a zero. thank you so much nummi for appreciating those who do go there. make it work for you, don't whine because it doesn't. want it to be better. then create more interesting threads. actually if you notice, there have plenty of views but less posts. pretty common in all forums. the design forum just needs that one killer thread to be launched and it should take off. i'm sorry i'm not a PS user and i am offended that you would make a web site that needs ie to be seen correctly. you should know my political stance on anything m$ by now. but obviously me and the handful of other people who visit and participate as best we can don't matter to you. you are obviously in need of more attention than we can provide. 

btw- i said it before and i'll say it again. it still looked good to me in  icab even if it wasn't toatally correct.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ed Spruiell...  I also hate M$.  More than most people.  One of my goals in life is to fly to Redmond... and PISS on the M$ sign that is right in front of their HQ.  I go to stores that sell wintels... and put mac desktop patterns on them.  But.... IE, overall, is the best browser for a graphic designer... it does more "cool" visual stuff.  I hope the next versions of iCab and OmniWeb blow it away 

You can take my Mac... when you pull my cold dead fingers off the mouse.


----------

